# Governor spring installation help



## mparker326 (Apr 15, 2010)

Hello everyone.

I've got a briggs & stratton lawn mower Model 10A902
Type 018203.

I've got the parts diagram from B&S.

My governor spring broke a while back and I had it fixed by a shade tree mechanic who rigged it. His rigging has since come loose and I removed it. I've bought 3 parts that I think I need from left to right in picture:

691859 spring-governed idle
690254 spring-governor
690347 link-air vane










Where do they hook up?

See pic:










Thanks in advance,

Mark Parker
Knoxville, TN


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

This should be what you need. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## mparker326 (Apr 15, 2010)

Excellent! Thank you very much!


----------



## Applez (May 24, 2010)

Hi
I struggled today trying to figure out if the Air Vane link is designed to be inserted without bending it? I couldn't figure how to do it (was removing carburetor), so I used a needle nose pliers to undo it on the governor side , and had a heck of a time getting it back in and bent the eye (where the springs are attached).
Thanks


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

Applez said:


> Hi
> I struggled today trying to figure out if the Air Vane link is designed to be inserted without bending it? I couldn't figure how to do it (was removing carburetor), so I used a needle nose pliers to undo it on the governor side , and had a heck of a time getting it back in and bent the eye (where the springs are attached).
> Thanks


It is done as you re-install the carb so nothing gets bent. Have a good one. Geo


----------

